# Will The Real Offenbach Stand Up?



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I know who Jacques (Jacob actually) Offenbach is but I am less sure that the compositions presumed to be his were inspired by him. I am no Offenbach expert but do recall that he was very much the impresario and a driven entrepreneural businessman. 
I remember reading on a record sleeve that he was a notorious plaigarist and that much of the music he is renowned for was in fact the work of impoverished composers who sold their melodies to him to roof or feed themselves.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

One of my favorite pieces of music, 'Barcarrole' from Tales of Hoffman may not have spawned from JS Bachs cousin Offen? I have always loved the wonderful natural progession of this melody from start to finish and Offenbach has had a special, warm spot in my heart because of it! Chuck


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I did every angle that I could on the net and Offenbach is portrayed as a highly acclaimed German born French composer. Anyway, if there was any doccumented 'hanky panky' involved that might subtract from his operettic genius, I would like to hear it from others on this forum.

I am including a brilliant Youtube performance of his Barcarrole operetta duet because, to me, it is comosition perfection! , Chuck


----------

